# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Tết 2015 cùng PYS Travel

## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới  tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

Hoa *Tam Giác Mạch* gần đây đã trở thành "thương hiệu" của du lịch Hà Giang mùa cuối thu và đầu đông. Những cánh hoa màu phớt hồng, nhỏ li ti nhưng lại có sức thu hút mãnh liệt đối với những người yêu cái đẹp


Để chiều lòng du khách, mùa du lịch năm nay UBND huyện Đồng Văn đã có kế hoạch trồng hoa tam giác mạch trên diện rộng. Hoa tam giác mạch sẽ *bắt đầu nở từ đầu tháng 10*, với những cánh đồng hoa trải dài khắp những sườn đồi, thung lũng chắc chắn sẽ khiến du khách cảm thấy "mãn nhãn" khi đến với Hà Giang vào thời điểm này





*Một số điểm nổi bật trong tour Hà Giang của PYS Travel:*


Chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của Hà Giang* mùa rực rỡ nhất trong năm* với hoa* Tam giác mạch nở rộ*.


Tham quan *những địa điểm đẹp và hấp dẫn nhất* ở Hà Giang như: Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn, dinh nhà Vương, phố cổ Đồng Văn, đèo Mã Pì Lèng...


Đa phần *khách hàng của PYS Travel là giới trẻ*, bạn sẽ được giao lưu kết bạn với những người bạn cởi mở, trẻ trung và dễ mến


*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Quản Bạ - Yên Minh (Ăn trưa, tối)*


05h00 sáng: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của PYS Travel đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Hà Giang- vùng đất có chè san, rượu mật ong và thắng cố, xứ sở của đào phai, hoa lê, truyền thống và náo nhiệt trong buổi chợ phiên… Trên đường, Quý khách có thể tranh thủ ngắm cảnh rừng núi Đông bắc vô cùng hùng vĩ và hoang sơ. Và dọc đường đi, xe sẽ dừng nghỉ, Quý khách có thể xuống sẽ thư giãn và chụp hình lưu niệm.
Trưa: Quý khách đến Bắc Quang-Hà Giang, dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách tới Quản Bạ - Du khách đến đây đều có dịp chiêm ngưỡng Núi Đôi Cô Tiên - “tác phẩm nghệ thuật” của tạo hoá ban tặng cho vùng đất này, ngoài ra Quý khách còn có dịp nghe kể về truyền thuyết của ngọn núi này, vô vùng hấp dẫn và thú vị.
Tiếp đó, quý khách sẽ tới Yên Minh - nơi có rừng thông đại ngàn – được mệnh danh là rừng thông đẹp nhất Việt Nam - trải dài trên các sườn núi.
Sau đó, Quý khách đến khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ở Yên Minh.
Tối: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ ngơi sau ngày dài trên xe.





*Ngày 02: Yên Minh - Cao nguyên Đồng Văn – Lũng Cú cực Bắc Tổ Quốc (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Sáng: Quý khách thức dậy ăn sáng,và làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của PYS Travel đưa Quý khách đi Cao nguyên Đồng Văn - là một cao nguyên đá trải rộng trên bốn huyện Quản Bạ, Yên Minh, Đồng Văn, Mèo Vạc
Quý khách có thể dừng chân thăm quan ở Phố Cáo, Sủng Là, vào làng văn hóa Lũng Cẩm nơi lấy bối cảnh những thước phim nổi tiếng “Chuyện của Pao” – thời gian này đang nở rộ với những đồng hoa tam giác mạch, hoa cải vàng…
Quý khách cũng sẽ ghé thăm dinh thự vua Mèo Vương Chí Sình với kiến trúc độc đáo và những câu chuyện đặc sắc.
Quý khách đến Lũng Cú - Nơi địa đầu Tổ Quốc, hay còn được miêu tả là: “Nơi cúi mặt sát đất, ngẩng mặt đụng trời”. Quý khách thăm quan Cột cờ Tổ Quốc và chụp hình lưu niệm. Từ cột cờ Lũng Cú, Quý khách có thể ngắm phong cảnh ruộng bậc thang đẹp mắt xen kẽ những nhà trình tường của dân tộc Lô Lô trong bản Séo Lủng bên dưới.


Trên đường tới Lũng Cú (ở Lũng Táo), quý khách sẽ được thả mình vào một rừng hoa Tam Giác Mạch với màu sắc đầy quyến rũ - một loài hoa rất đẹp, màu hoa phớt hồng li ti, cánh chụm lại thành hình chóp nón, có ba mặt tam giác, giữ ở giữa một hạt mạch quý. Chắc chắn, du khách sẽ vô cùng thích thú khi được chiêm ngưỡng loài hoa này.
Sau đó, quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng tại Lũng Cú.
Chiều: Quý khách đến phố cổ Đồng Văn nhận phòng sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn viên của PYS Travel sẽ đưa Quý khách đi thăm quan Mã Pì Lèng - Nơi được mệnh danh là đệ nhất hùng quan của Việt Nam.
Tối: Quý khách quay về Đồng Văn, dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách tự do tản bộ và thăm khu phố cổ Đồng Văn - khu phố cổ mang đậm dấu ấn kiến trúc của người Hoa với những ngôi nhà hai tầng lợp ngói âm dương, những chiếc đèn lồng đỏ cao cao...
Kết thúc ngày thăm quan, Quý khách trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi lấy sức sau một ngày đầy thú vị.





*Ngày 03: Đồng Văn – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa)* 
Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng và làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách trở về Hà Nội.
Trưa: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trên đường đi.
Quý khách tập trung lên xe trở về Hà Nội.
22h30: Quý khách về tới Hà Nội. Hướng dẫn viên chia tay Quý khách và kết thúc chương trình.


*GIÁ TOUR: 2.280.000VND/khách*

Xem thêm các tour Mộc Châu mùa hoa, Mù Cang Chải mùa lúa chín… khởi hành dịp thu đông 2014 tại: PYS Travel - Du lịch giá rẻ.Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ
*LIÊN HỆ 
Lại Văn Lợi – 0962.04.8584
Email: loilv@pystravel.com
Add: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Đúng 12h đêm 30/09/2014, Vietnam Airlines đã bán vé máy bay Tết Ất Mùi 2015 trên tất cả các đường bay nội địa. Trong đó chiều từ TP.HCM về Hà Nội do có giá cao nên được quan tâm nhiều nhất. Giá thấp nhất là 2.670.000 VND/chiều.*


Click this bar to view the full image.



Thời gian bán vé: *Từ 12h đêm ngày 30/9/2014.*

Mùng 1 Tết Ất Mùi năm 2015 rơi vào ngày 19/2/2015. Khoảng thời gian từ ngày 23 Âm lịch (Ông Táo về trời) cho đến sát 30 Tết (ngày 18/2/2015) là thời gian cao điểm của vé Tết. Nếu không đặt được trong khoảng thời gian này bạn sẽ phải mua vé với giá cao hơn hoặc chọn hãng khác để có giá hợp lý.


Click this bar to view the full image.




Bảng giá thấp nhất có thể mua được vé tại một số chặng được thống kê như sau (Cũng lưu ý là số lượng vé này khá hạn chế nên không dễ bắt gặp nhất là khi nó rơi vào những ngày cao điểm trong dịp Tết):

*Bảng 1 giá máy vé máy bay tết*
*Từ*
*Đến*
*Giá*
*Loại vé*

Tp.HCM
Hà Nội/ Hải Phòng (và ngược lại)
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Vinh/ Thanh Hóa (và ngược lại)
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Đà Nẵng/ Huế/ Quy Nhơn (và ngược lại)
1.900.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Buôn Mê Thuột/ Pleiku (và ngược lại)
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Nha Trang/ Đà Lạt/ Phú Quốc (và ngược lại)
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Vinh/ Đồng Hới
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Nha Trang/ Tuy Hòa/ Đà Lạt/ Buôn Mê Thuột
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt



*Bảng 2 giá máy vé máy bay tết*
*Từ*
*Đến*
*Giá*
*Loại vé*

Tp.HCM
Hà Nội/ Hải Phòng (và ngược lại)
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Vinh/ Thanh Hóa (và ngược lại)
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Đà Nẵng/ Huế/ Quy Nhơn (và ngược lại)
2.050.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Buôn Mê Thuột/ Pleiku (và ngược lại)
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Nha Trang/ Đà Lạt/ Phú Quốc (và ngược lại)
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Vinh/ Đồng Hới
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Nha Trang/ Tuy Hòa/ Đà Lạt/ Buôn Mê Thuột
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt




*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*
*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!

*

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Đúng 12h đêm 30/09/2014, Vietnam Airlines đã bán vé máy bay Tết Ất Mùi 2015 trên tất cả các đường bay nội địa. Trong đó chiều từ TP.HCM về Hà Nội do có giá cao nên được quan tâm nhiều nhất. Giá thấp nhất là 2.670.000 VND/chiều.*


Click this bar to view the full image.



Thời gian bán vé: *Từ 12h đêm ngày 30/9/2014.*

Mùng 1 Tết Ất Mùi năm 2015 rơi vào ngày 19/2/2015. Khoảng thời gian từ ngày 23 Âm lịch (Ông Táo về trời) cho đến sát 30 Tết (ngày 18/2/2015) là thời gian cao điểm của vé Tết. Nếu không đặt được trong khoảng thời gian này bạn sẽ phải mua vé với giá cao hơn hoặc chọn hãng khác để có giá hợp lý.


Click this bar to view the full image.




Bảng giá thấp nhất có thể mua được vé tại một số chặng được thống kê như sau (Cũng lưu ý là số lượng vé này khá hạn chế nên không dễ bắt gặp nhất là khi nó rơi vào những ngày cao điểm trong dịp Tết):

*Bảng 1 giá máy vé máy bay tết*
*Từ*
*Đến*
*Giá*
*Loại vé*

Tp.HCM
Hà Nội/ Hải Phòng (và ngược lại)
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Vinh/ Thanh Hóa (và ngược lại)
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Đà Nẵng/ Huế/ Quy Nhơn (và ngược lại)
1.900.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Buôn Mê Thuột/ Pleiku (và ngược lại)
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Nha Trang/ Đà Lạt/ Phú Quốc (và ngược lại)
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Vinh/ Đồng Hới
1.450.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Nha Trang/ Tuy Hòa/ Đà Lạt/ Buôn Mê Thuột
2.670.000 VND
1 lượt



*Bảng 2 giá máy vé máy bay tết*
*Từ*
*Đến*
*Giá*
*Loại vé*

Tp.HCM
Hà Nội/ Hải Phòng (và ngược lại)
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Vinh/ Thanh Hóa (và ngược lại)
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Đà Nẵng/ Huế/ Quy Nhơn (và ngược lại)
2.050.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Buôn Mê Thuột/ Pleiku (và ngược lại)
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Tp.HCM
Nha Trang/ Đà Lạt/ Phú Quốc (và ngược lại)
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Vinh/ Đồng Hới
1.550.000 VND
1 lượt

Hà Nội
Nha Trang/ Tuy Hòa/ Đà Lạt/ Buôn Mê Thuột
2.870.000 VND
1 lượt




*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*
*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!

*

----------


## kennylai

*Vào mỗi dịp Tết đến xuân về, nhu cầu đi lại của người dân lại tăng, nên càng gần những ngày này thì vé tàu xe, vé máy bay Tết luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm cháy vé.*


Với mỗi người dân Việt thì dịp Tết là 1 trong những dịp lễ quan trọng nhất năm, từ xa xưa mỗi dịp Tết đến thì dù ở xa nhà cách mấy, cũng cố gắng về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình, xum vầy bên nhau chung vui trong ngày Tết cổ truyền.





Đời sống ngày càng được nâng cao, nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng ngày càng được phát triển. Thay vì ngồi tàu, xe tốn mất 2-3 ngày nghỉ, thì nay người dân có thể dễ dàng để sử dụng dịch vụ hàng không một cách thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.


Giờ đây chỉ với 2h bay bạn đã có mặt tại Hà Nội, Phú Quốc, Huế, Hải Phòng,Vinh, Thanh Hóa, Phú Yên, Quảng Bình, Điện Biên, Chu Lai,Tam Kỳ, Buôn Ma Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Cà Mau, Cần Thơ, Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Đồng Hới tất cả các điểm trong nước chỉ với vài giờ bay, sự tiện lợi mà không phương tiện nào có được. 


*Hiện tại đã có Jetstar và VietJet Air mở bán vé Tết.*

**

*Để đặt vé Tết, vui lòng cung cấp những thông tin cần thiết sau:*



*1. Danh sách họ tên khách hàng*
*2. Hành trình đi*
*3. Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có ), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất*
*4. Số điện thoại liên hệ*
*5. Địa chỉ*
*6. Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi*

*Hoặc Quý khách hàng hãy gọi ngay 04.61281548 hoặc hotline 0973.960.931 để gửi thông tin. Nhân viên của PYS Travel sẽ tư vấn và giúp bạn hoàn tất đặt chỗ một cách nhanh chóng.*

**

*Quý khách nên lưu ý vé ngay khi mở bán sẽ được đặt chỗ rất nhanh, vì để càng lâu giá vé sẽ đắt hơn và việc mua vé sẽ càng khó khăn hơn.*

**

*Thêm một số lý do tại sao bạn nên đặt mua vé tại PYS Travel* 

*+ Phòng vé chính hãng uy tín, bán đúng giá hãng hàng không.*

*+ Thủ tục đặt vé, hoàn hủy vé nhanh chóng.*

*+ Bán vé liên tục các ngày lễ tết, làm việc 24/7.*

*+ Chuyên xin chỗ vé máy bay Tết 2015, vé cao điểm miễn phí.*



*Gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn về vé miễn phí: 0973.960.931/04.6128.1548*

*Cập nhật website www.bay.pystravel.com thường xuyên để luôn nhận được những tin tức khuyến mãi nóng nhất và săn tìm vé máy bay giá rẻ du lịch khắp nơi nhé!*

**

----------


## kennylai

*Tour Hà Nội - Mộc Châu mùa hoa của PYS Travel bắt đầu từ cuối tháng 11 năm nay tới hết tháng 3 năm sau. Vẻ đẹp đặc trưng của cao nguyên Mộc Châu với hoa cải trắng, hoa đào, hoa mận... chính là điểm nổi bật trong Tour này.
 


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - MỘC CHÂU – BẢN ÁNG (Ăn trưa, tối)*


06h00: Xe và HDV của công ty đón quý khách tại Nhà hát lớn Hà Nội.


06h30: Đoàn khởi hành đi Mộc châu.


Nghỉ chân ven đường ở Thung Khe, Thung Chuối chụp ảnh.


12h00: Đoàn tới Mộc châu, nhận phòng nhà nghỉ/khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, sau đó đoàn dùng bữa trưa.


Chiều: Quý khách đi thăm thác Dải Yếm và khu du lịch đồi thông bản Áng. Quý khách sẽ được HDV dẫn tới thăm quan những vườn cải trắng miên man, xinh đẹp giữa đất trời cao nguyên Mộc Châu bát ngát. Quý khách có thể chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu đời sống văn hóa hồn hậu của con người nơi đây.


Tối: Thưởng thức món ăn đặc sản người dân tộc Thái.
Tổ chức lửa trại, hát hò và giao lưu văn nghệ (áp dụng cho đoàn trên 22 khách). Đặc biệt quý khách đăng kí tour nghỉ tại khách sạn 3* có chương trình BBQ - một bữa tối sẽ khiến cho nhiều bạn không thể quên .





*NGÀY 02: MỘC CHÂU – NÔNG TRƯỜNG ĐỒI CHÈ - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*


Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng với bánh mỳ và sữa tươi Mộc Châu nguyên chất (hoặc phở gà thơm ngon). Sau đó quý khách trả phòng để tiếp tục chương trình thăm quan:


Quý khách sẽ tới Nông trường thăm đồi chè. Tìm hiểu về cuộc sống lao động tại nông trường chè Mộc Châu, lưu lại những tấm hình chụp xanh ngát giữa thảo nguyên đồi chè mênh mông.


Sau đó, quý khách có thể tản bộ ghé thăm bản Ba Phách với những vườn mận, vườn đào, vườn cải.


13h00: Ăn trưa tại quán 64 hoặc 70 và mua đồ lưu niệm tại đây. Sau đó đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội.


20h00: Về đến Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi Mộc Châu tốt đẹp. Chào tạm biệt quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.




*GIÁ TOUR: 1.380.000VND/khách*
Xem thêm các tour Mộc Châu mùa hoa, Mù Cang Chải mùa lúa chín… khởi hành dịp thu đông 2014 tại: PYS Travel - Du lịch giá rẻ.Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ
*LIÊN HỆ
Lại Văn Lợi – 0962.04.8584
Email: loilv@pystravel.com
Add: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
*

----------


## kennylai

*Tour Hà Nội - Mộc Châu mùa hoa của PYS Travel bắt đầu từ cuối tháng 11 năm nay tới hết tháng 3 năm sau. Vẻ đẹp đặc trưng của cao nguyên Mộc Châu với hoa cải trắng, hoa đào, hoa mận... chính là điểm nổi bật trong Tour này. NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - MỘC CHÂU – BẢN ÁNG (Ăn trưa, tối)*06h00: Xe và HDV của công ty đón quý khách tại Nhà hát lớn Hà Nội.06h30: Đoàn khởi hành đi Mộc châu.Nghỉ chân ven đường ở Thung Khe, Thung Chuối chụp ảnh.12h00: Đoàn tới Mộc châu, nhận phòng nhà nghỉ/khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, sau đó đoàn dùng bữa trưa.Chiều: Quý khách đi thăm thác Dải Yếm và khu du lịch đồi thông bản Áng. Quý khách sẽ được HDV dẫn tới thăm quan những vườn cải trắng miên man, xinh đẹp giữa đất trời cao nguyên Mộc Châu bát ngát. Quý khách có thể chụp ảnh và tìm hiểu đời sống văn hóa hồn hậu của con người nơi đây.Tối: Thưởng thức món ăn đặc sản người dân tộc Thái.Tổ chức lửa trại, hát hò và giao lưu văn nghệ (áp dụng cho đoàn trên 22 khách). Đặc biệt quý khách đăng kí tour nghỉ tại khách sạn 3* có chương trình BBQ - một bữa tối sẽ khiến cho nhiều bạn không thể quên .*NGÀY 02: MỘC CHÂU – NÔNG TRƯỜNG ĐỒI CHÈ - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*Sáng: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng với bánh mỳ và sữa tươi Mộc Châu nguyên chất (hoặc phở gà thơm ngon). Sau đó quý khách trả phòng để tiếp tục chương trình thăm quan:Quý khách sẽ tới Nông trường thăm đồi chè. Tìm hiểu về cuộc sống lao động tại nông trường chè Mộc Châu, lưu lại những tấm hình chụp xanh ngát giữa thảo nguyên đồi chè mênh mông.Sau đó, quý khách có thể tản bộ ghé thăm bản Ba Phách với những vườn mận, vườn đào, vườn cải.13h00: Ăn trưa tại quán 64 hoặc 70 và mua đồ lưu niệm tại đây. Sau đó đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội.20h00: Về đến Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi Mộc Châu tốt đẹp. Chào tạm biệt quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.*GIÁ TOUR: 1.380.000VND/khách*Xem thêm các tour Mộc Châu mùa hoa, Mù Cang Chải mùa lúa chín… khởi hành dịp thu đông 2014 tại: PYS Travel - Du lịch giá rẻ.Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ*LIÊN HỆLại Văn Lợi – 0962.04.8584Email: loilv@pystravel.comAdd: Phòng 502A, tòa nhà M3M4, 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*

----------

